# Want a goat app



## phyllislady (Mar 23, 2013)

I have two goats and was wondering if anyone knew of a free app that has anything to do with goat management, whether if its breeding, milking, or feeding app, I normally keep track if it all on paper and it'd be so much easier if an app existed. Does anyone know of one?


----------



## shortpygmies (Jan 4, 2013)

The Goat spot has an app for iPhones


----------



## phyllislady (Mar 23, 2013)

I have an iPad, iPod, and phone but no iPhone....anyone know of one that u don't need an iPhone for?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

The goat spot app is for Google stuff too. I'm sure it would be available on your ipad

Eta: not sure on management stuff. Sorry


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

You can get it on your ipod and if your ohones android you can get it on there to 

My mom has the goat spot app on her zoom tablet the only thing you cant do is usually the pics dont show up


----------



## ladysun (Feb 8, 2012)

If anyone is interested, my husband designerd a basic little program (Excell) which charts our milk production. He had built another, that died in a computer crash before Christmas, that also allowed you to keep track of when shots were given/due, hoof trims, wormers and the like. If anyone would be interested, we do know how to share, when he finished rebuilding the program.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

ladysun said:


> If anyone is interested, my husband designerd a basic little program (Excell) which charts our milk production. He had built another, that died in a computer crash before Christmas, that also allowed you to keep track of when shots were given/due, hoof trims, wormers and the like. If anyone would be interested, we do know how to share, when he finished rebuilding the program.


Interested! I'm not great with excell but I can't afford Easykeeper for my small herd (even tho it rocks!)


----------



## Sharryn (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes! I'm interested in your Excel sheet too, and THANK YOU for offering!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Me too please!!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Me too! Me too!


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

Me too


----------



## ladysun (Feb 8, 2012)

Will keep reminding hubby to find the time to finish restoring everything the kone that got wiped out did. Will share it here as soon as he has it done


----------



## shortpygmies (Jan 4, 2013)

Me too please and thank you!


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

This sOunds like gold. .. me too please


----------

